# Polishing wiper marks off windscreen using Cerium Oxide



## Shredder

I decided to get rid of the wiper marks on my Boxster's windscreen (which were presumably a result of continued abrasion over the years). The marks were particularly visible at night when head lights, street lights or traffic lights shone on the windscreen.

I don't have a rotary polisher but I do have a DAS-6 DA. Given the hardness of glass it was going to take a decent amount of pressure and speed to polish it. As such I bought a 75mm felt pad rather than anything larger (from eBay for about £1.20), so that the machine wouldn't get bogged down. I also bought 100g of Cerium Oxide powder (again off eBay for about £4).

*Products used:*

DAS-6
75mm felt polishing pad
Cerium Oxide powder
Microfibre towel - to wipe off residue after polishing
A small amount of the Cerium Oxide powder was mixed with some water to form a slurry (the result being quite runny - more so than a polish) in a squeezy bottle. It was important not to apply too much slurry to the area to be polished or else there was a lot of splatter.

In terms of speed, I found that it was optimal to run the polisher at speed 4 - at higher speeds the felt pad started to have it's fibres detach from the velcro backing plate (they got pulled out and elongated). Using quite heavy pressure (but ensuring the pad was still rotating) was much more effective at defect removal than light or medium pressure. I worked a small area at a time (around 20cm x 10cm), as I found that on larger areas the slurry tended to dry out before enough passes could be made.

Compared to polishing paint it took more time and force, but the scratches did come out.

The difference looking through the windscreen at night is huge. :thumb:










*Cerium Oxide Slurry:*









*Windscreen Before:*









*Windscreen After:*


----------



## alan_mcc

What a difference :thumb:


----------



## somouk

This is something I've been looking to do for some time as my winscreen is particuarly bad.

Any chance you could post links to the stuff you bought on ebay and the parts water to chemical you mixed?

Cheers,
Mart


----------



## dubb

< impressed

like it when solutions are customized up and work so well


----------



## -tom-

great turn around, did you wory about heat build up, and how long did you keep on each section?


----------



## rusey93

Thats a really good turn around, i think i may have to buy some of this  

Can you PM me the links to the ebay stuff please


----------



## Shredder

somouk said:


> This is something I've been looking to do for some time as my winscreen is particuarly bad.
> 
> Any chance you could post links to the stuff you bought on ebay and the parts water to chemical you mixed?
> 
> Cheers,
> Mart


PM sent with links as they (probably) aren't allowed to be posted on the board.

Anyone who wants the products just needs to search eBay for "75mm felt polishing pad" and "100g cerium oxide". :thumb:

I mixed the Cerium Oxide powder with water 1:1 by volume.


----------



## Shredder

rusey93 said:


> Thats a really good turn around, i think i may have to buy some of this
> 
> Can you PM me the links to the ebay stuff please


Sure! PM sent. :thumb:


----------



## dooka

as above please, pretty please :0..


----------



## A18XVM

Great result. I might have to give it a go myself


----------



## david_h

Really need to do this with my car, it's either that or a new windscreen.

Great work.


----------



## GlynRS2

That is very impressive.
I might have a go on the windscreen of my wife's Golf which is similarly affected. 
:thumb:


----------



## athol

Great result, going to give this a go myself as windscreen and 2 front side windows both badly scratched.


----------



## toni

What backing plate did use for the 75mm felt pad?

Very nice results btw :thumb:


----------



## Shredder

toni said:


> What backing plate did use for the 75mm felt pad?
> 
> Very nice results btw :thumb:


Thanks.

I used a 75mm flexible backing plate - the felt pad sticks on to the velcro (the felt's fibres may initially be quite tight, but massaging the pad around a bit on the plate locks them further into the hook and loop). Mine is from PB (but other shops sell them too):

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/cgi-...backing-plates-cat10.html#aFPDA0075#aFPDA0075


----------



## toni

Thanks!

How much cerium oxide did you use? Let's say for the windscreen. Is 100g enough to do all glass on a car?


----------



## Shredder

toni said:


> Thanks!
> 
> How much cerium oxide did you use? Let's say for the windscreen. Is 100g enough to do all glass on a car?


I only used a small amount of what I had on the windscreen. I would expect 100g should be enough for the whole car, particularly as the windscreen is likely to be in the worst shape. :thumb:


----------



## amiller

was there considerable heat build up when doing this? 

did you just use a constant speed?

Looks incredible. :thumb:


----------



## nick.s

Very interesting  Could I have the links please? PM box is open


----------



## Nick1881

Very nice, can you do mine too? You can't be that far away from me lol.

I really need to sort my screen out, I get bad smears and like a greasy build up.


----------



## Shredder

amiller said:


> was there considerable heat build up when doing this?
> 
> did you just use a constant speed?
> 
> Looks incredible. :thumb:


There wasn't a heat build up. I expect that may be more of an issue with a rotary as you could exert more pressure and probably use a higher speed. Heat may also be more of an issue if significant material was being removed from one area - for example a deep scratch made by a broken wiper arm.

Yes, I just used a constant speed - setting 4 on the DAS-6. I tried higher speeds but I had a problem with the felt pad's fibres detatching from the velcro backing plate. I have seen some felt pads which have velcro backing to mate with the backing plate (rather than relying on the felt itself to stick to the velcro backing plate), but they are more expensive.


----------



## Shredder

nick.s said:


> Very interesting  Could I have the links please? PM box is open


No problem, PM sent. :thumb:


----------



## beany_bot

Just as a complete guess, you might find it easier to work with if you added the CeO2 to a glaze or something quite neutral rather than water? I might be wrong but worth a shout.


----------



## toni

Or better yet, to a polish with high working time?

Great suggestion beany_bot :thumb: should work...


----------



## gttjames

links please

Got a wiper mark that needs to be gone from my rear screen, cheers


----------



## Deniance

nice one mate, ordered some, got a mean scratch on the passenger window, not for much longer though


----------



## Shredder

gttjames said:


> links please
> Got a wiper mark that needs to be gone from my rear screen, cheers


PM sent.



Deniance said:


> nice one mate, ordered some, got a mean scratch on the passenger window, not for much longer though


Good stuff, take some before and after pics!


----------



## MerlinGTI

Thats brilliant dude :thumb:


----------



## Planet Man

Very nice results. Little worried about the colour of the Cerium Oxide though.

Should be white

How much did the powder cost if you don't mind me asking.

If people are just interested in the powder we could always sell this seperate to our standard kits:thumb:


----------



## Shredder

Planet Man said:


> Very nice results. Little worried about the colour of the Cerium Oxide though.
> 
> Should be white


Not at all, Cerium Oxide is available in both colours.



> How much did the powder cost if you don't mind me asking.


Just under £4 delivered for 100g via eBay.


----------



## Planet Man

Shredder said:


> Not at all, Cerium Oxide is available in both colours.
> 
> Just under £4 delivered for 100g via eBay.


When you say both colours, you have a number of different mixes for different purposes but it is a rare earth mineral and is white. So either someone has added colour or some other additive


----------



## Michael172

How long did it take ?


----------



## seanog5

Planet Man said:


> When you say both colours, you have a number of different mixes for different purposes but it is a rare earth mineral and is white. So either someone has added colour or some other additive


possibly so as to not confuse it with drugs?

i will be doing mine with this!


----------



## uruk hai

seanog5 said:


> possibly so as to not confuse it with drugs?
> 
> i will be doing mine with this!


I think someone would have a bit of a shock if they did a line of that :doublesho Wouldnt mind trying it myself for that price (I mean on the windscreen !)


----------



## hias6n

work whith da polisher?
thx


----------



## Shredder

hias6n said:


> work with da polisher?
> thx


Yes, I did this with a DA polisher - a Kestrel DAS-6. :buffer:


----------



## johny1

Hi, i just bought this:
http://glasspolishshop.com/cerium_oxide/gp101_cerium_oxide

The color looks different, i don't know which was better. I saw one at ebay UK store but shipping alone for each item was costing me quite. So i ordered from above site.

Any thoughts about this powder. Would it work the same like urs did?


----------



## Shredder

Planet Man said:


> When you say both colours, you have a number of different mixes for different purposes but it is a rare earth mineral and is white. So either someone has added colour or some other additive


Please be sure of your facts before posting as you may confuse people (particularly as a business seller)!







Nobody has added anything to it.

The reason for the colour difference is straightforward - but the important thing is both colours work fine.


----------



## Shredder

johny1 said:


> Hi, i just bought this: _[url removed]_
> 
> The color looks different, i don't know which was better. I saw one at ebay UK store but shipping alone for each item was costing me quite. So i ordered from above site.
> 
> Any thoughts about this powder. Would it work the same like urs did?


Yes, it will work fine.

I assume you don't live in the UK, as I see 100g is £4.76 including UK postage on eBay right now.


----------



## bilabonic

Excellent result mate. I tried this a while back on my Boxster side window which had a deep scratch, had same powder as you and felt pads plus bobbins.

I ha one v deep scratch and used a drill, removed scratch but distorted glass and had to replace it, still have it in garage somewhere...lol

My windscreen is very scratched and it's common on Porsche as glass is soft.

Not had the guts to try it again tbh, just to unsure of technique, all i know when i did it i had heat build up, was spraying with water to cool and it would turn to dust very quick.

So i presume the correct technique is like using DA on paint ?

Must have taken a while though........


----------



## Shredder

bilabonic said:


> Excellent result mate. I tried this a while back on my Boxster side window which had a deep scratch, had same powder as you and felt pads plus bobbins.
> 
> I ha one v deep scratch and used a drill, removed scratch but distorted glass and had to replace it, still have it in garage somewhere...lol
> 
> My windscreen is very scratched and it's common on Porsche as glass is soft.
> 
> Not had the guts to try it again tbh, just to unsure of technique, all i know when i did it i had heat build up, was spraying with water to cool and it would turn to dust very quick.
> 
> So i presume the correct technique is like using DA on paint ?
> 
> Must have taken a while though........


Thanks.

Indeed, deep scratches can be a bit more tricky - both in terms of the amount of material needing to be removed and the potential for heat build up in one spot.

The slurry does tend to dry out as it's worked and particularly if the glass heats up. A spray bottle can, as you say, be used to re-wet it (but as the work time is extended an eye has to be kept on heat levels) or when it dries you can call that one pass, wipe off and then do another section before returning. I found heat build up was pretty negligible with the latter approach.

In a similar way to polishing paint I kept the polisher moving - but more slowly, used a constant machine speed, a lot more pressure and worked a much smaller area at a time.

It does take a long time - much longer than polishing paint...


----------



## SteveOC

Shredder said:


> Please be sure of your facts before posting as you may confuse people (particularly as a business seller)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody has added anything to it.
> 
> The reason for the colour difference is straightforward - but the important thing is both colours work fine.


Very useful info. :thumb:

I am confused by what you have posted as I also thought that the colour differences were based upon other elements necessarily added - pretty much as stated here for example:

http://www.optics.rochester.edu/workgroups/cml/opt307/jessica/index.html

I would appreciate it if you could explain what you mean by both colours and a straightforward reason for the colour difference?

Thanks.

Steve O.


----------



## Michael172

How long did it take for the oxide to break down ?


----------



## A-town

WOW cracking result, think i'll have a look on ebay when i get some more monies!


----------



## jus

GREAT RESULTS.... but i cant help but think it would have been easier to just hit it with a hammer and claim off the insurance, and pay the £50 excess


----------



## cleancar

how long did it take to do the front screen , how many passes ?


----------



## Michael172

jus said:


> GREAT RESULTS.... but i cant help but think it would have been easier to just hit it with a hammer and claim off the insurance, and pay the £50 excess


does it effect your no claims ?

e/ read the policy.

And also, not just 1 piece of glass to do on a car, do the full lot with a bag of this mineral crap. And other people's.


----------



## SteveOC

No it shouldn't affect your no claims - at least not on any of the many policies I have held.
I recall that for many years it was actually free to replace a windscreen, although I never had cause to do it.

However, for some while now there is an excess to pay - in my case it was £75. 

Steve O.


----------



## SteveOC

SteveOC said:


> Very useful info. :thumb:
> 
> I am confused by what you have posted as I also thought that the colour differences were based upon other elements necessarily added - pretty much as stated here for example:
> 
> http://www.optics.rochester.edu/workgroups/cml/opt307/jessica/index.html
> 
> I would appreciate it if you could explain what you mean by both colours and a straightforward reason for the colour difference?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Steve O.


Shredder - are you still with us?

Steve O.


----------



## Shredder

jus said:


> GREAT RESULTS.... but i cant help but think it would have been easier to just hit it with a hammer and claim off the insurance, and pay the £50 excess


Thanks for the comment on the results. 
Regarding your alternative idea, I would have to note that it would be classed as insurance fraud.







Even via an honest route, I would be reluctant to have a windscreen changed if not necessary. There is always a risk the fitter scratches or chips paint around the frame and that the seal isn't perfect - plus they might not supply genuine glass. Also, on my car various trim parts need removing inside and outside. Not something I want done needlessly!


----------



## Michael172

SO how long does it take for this stuff to break down, i UNDERSTAND that removing a scratch from glass will be a lot longer than paint, but thats not what im asking. I just want to know how long, in comparason, to a paint polish or compund it takes to break down.

Thanks.


----------



## cuzza

Planet Man said:


> If people are just interested in the powder we could always sell this seperate to our standard kits:thumb:


How much could you do the powder and a couple of felt pads for shipped?

Thanks


----------



## carlsg

wow that is an awesome result looks as good as a new window will have to keep this stuff in mind incase i ever have to do my windows


----------



## Shredder

A-town said:


> WOW cracking result, think i'll have a look on ebay when i get some more monies!


Thanks. 



carlsg said:


> wow that is an awesome result looks as good as a new window will have to keep this stuff in mind incase i ever have to do my windows


Cheers. 



cleancar said:


> how long did it take to do the front screen , how many passes ?


I didn't time it and didn't do it all in one session, but quite a number of hours.  My windscreen took three passes - but various factors will, of course, affect that.


----------



## Sonic

Nice result :thumb:


----------



## Xorro

Having just bought a car with some impressive scratches on, I am keen to sort them out.

Would AG Glass Polish by machine not work just as well? (I've tried by hand but it didn't do a lot)

Please could someone PM me links to the Cerum Oxide and the felt pads. Could I mix the Cerum Oxide with AG SRP instead of water?


----------



## Guest

Xorro said:


> Having just bought a car with some impressive scratches on, I am keen to sort them out.
> 
> Would AG Glass Polish by machine not work just as well? (I've tried by hand but it didn't do a lot)
> 
> Please could someone PM me links to the Cerum Oxide and the felt pads. Could I mix the Cerum Oxide with AG SRP instead of water?


The link is on here somewhere. There is a site with instructions, follow them, it works.


----------



## Shredder

Xorro said:


> Please could someone PM me links to the Cerum Oxide and the felt pads. Could I mix the Cerum Oxide with AG SRP instead of water?


I don't see an advantage in mixing the Cerium Oxide with SRP instead of water. SRP costs more than water and also contains fillers that could hamper your ability to judge how much correction you have achieved and what defects remain.

I have PM'd you the links.


----------



## Xorro

Many thanks Shredder. I only asked about the SRP as I saw someone on another thread mixed it with a Meguiars product.


----------



## pvr

Thanks, ordered from ebay to have a go as well. Great help to point in the right direction.


----------



## rob3rto

Tried this today. Didn't have any effect. Question. White or black side of pad does the polishing? Will my Silverline be powerful enough? How long to work each section?


----------



## rob3rto

Anyone? Want to finish this for Saturday. Got a wedding to go to.


----------



## deano71

the difference is amazing great results:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Guest

Planet Man said:


> When you say both colours, you have a number of different mixes for different purposes but it is a rare earth mineral and is white. So either someone has added colour or some other additive


I have seen the compound as white and polish as a peach colour


----------



## Guest

rob3rto said:


> Tried this today. Didn't have any effect. Question. White or black side of pad does the polishing? Will my Silverline be powerful enough? How long to work each section?


Try and see


----------



## Pablo_uk

Just bought one of these pads, the polishing side is white. The black side if for the velcro. Hope this helps.


----------



## butterbean

great stuff


----------



## rob3rto

Pablo_uk said:


> Just bought one of these pads, the polishing side is white. The black side if for the velcro. Hope this helps.


Ok, thanks. Looks like my Alfa's screen will take a while longer than I thought.


----------



## Lowride

I've bought the same cerium oxide and felt pads as shredder, cheers for links mate. I'm going to have a go on my rear windscreen this afternoon, it will be interesting to see if I can make a difference.

Shredder, can you give me some idea of how many teaspoons of cerium oxide are in the water and bottle you posted a photo of back on page one. I'm not quite sure what dilution rate to go with


----------



## AFK_Matrix

Shame the picture of how the windscreen has vanised for me but then it might be work will check back later. I also might well do this as and when I get my machine.

Oh and he mentioned the dilution ratio on the first page Lowride, here is what he said:

"I mixed the Cerium Oxide powder with water 1:1 by volume."


----------



## Eddy

I too can't see the finished picture


----------



## Mike_T

Is there any working windscreeen polish available in the market? I mean a ready solution. Any polishes I know are just better glass cleaners, no actual cutting polish.


----------



## Lowride

Four hours later.. I could see a difference after just ten minutes. I`m only doing the rear windscreen, the left handside is way better but the right handside does`nt seem to be getting any better. Shredder, any tips? maybe the scratches are too deep on the right. I've had enough for today, I'll have another go tomorrow morning


----------



## rabbituk

Eddy said:


> I too can't see the finished picture


I noticed this problem yesterday so I don't think it's a temporary glitch. A Google image search does find a small version of "boxsterwindscreenafter.jpg" and even at that resolution the improvement is noticeable.

My 20 year old windscreen has many many tiny scratches in it. I'd love to find a way to get them out. I might just try this technique.


----------



## isctony

Eddy said:


> I too can't see the finished picture


Glad that it is not just me! I have tried refreshing about 10 times, then thought i would look at the comments :speechles

Thanks for the link to the low res, the difference is amazing!

I would also like to ask if there is something out there 'off the shelf' to polish glass like this?


----------



## Shredder

Lowride said:


> Shredder, can you give me some idea of how many teaspoons of cerium oxide are in the water and bottle you posted a photo of back on page one. I'm not quite sure what dilution rate to go with


I mixed the Cerium Oxide powder with water 1:1 by volume (thanks for referring Lowride to my previous comment AFK_Matrix). :thumb:



AFK_Matrix said:


> Shame the picture of how the windscreen has vanised for me but then it might be work will check back later.


I have fixed the photo - it seems ImageShack lost some photos.



Lowride said:


> Four hours later.. I could see a difference after just ten minutes. I`m only doing the rear windscreen, the left handside is way better but the right handside does`nt seem to be getting any better. Shredder, any tips? maybe the scratches are too deep on the right.


If they are in fact deeper then they will require more material removal, which will take longer. It's important to use a reasonable amount of pressure but be wary of heat build up - don't stay on one area for too long, move away and let it cool then return later.


----------



## pawelw

Hi Shredder. Really impressing result, but few questions from me now.

1. To speed things up, do you think one could use bigger pad than 3" ( 75mm ) ? and what size would you recommend then ?

2. You said you used your polisher/sander on setting 4. What is the RPM on that setting ?
I am looking to buy me a sander, but there is so many of them with different RPM range..

Cheers


I have polished it today, as per Shredders description but had a Silverline Storm polisher ( not really good enough for this job )
For anyone who is considering doing this:

get yourself a 75mm velcro felt pad - so it stays nicely on you velcro backing pad. I did not have it, but I would definitely go for it now.

polisher has to have at least 3000rpm. This is the lowest speed I recommend. I think around 4-6k should be ideal.
1200W motor was just enough, so I dont think weaker polishers are good enough.
while polishing apply pressure. quite hard, otherwise you will be doing this for days rather than hours.


----------



## Shredder

pawelw said:


> 1. To speed things up, do you think one could use bigger pad than 3" ( 75mm ) ? and what size would you recommend then ?


Using a DAS-6 a larger pad wouldn't have been able to keep the rotational speed necessary given the pressure that needs to be exerted.



> 2. You said you used your polisher/sander on setting 4. What is the RPM on that setting ?


The DAS-6 specs list it as operating at 2500-6500 OPM and it has 6 speed settings. Setting 4 is listed as 4600 OPM.


----------



## getthewheelsinl

Do you think this would be safe to use on the rear heated screen?


----------



## priceworth

got some jewelers rouge, doesn't that work the same principe as cerium oxide guys? (i think it was cheaper too).


----------



## Shredder

getthewheelsinl said:


> Do you think this would be safe to use on the rear heated screen?


Other forum members have indeed used it on a rear window.



priceworth said:


> got some jewelers rouge, doesn't that work the same principe as cerium oxide guys?


Yes it does but keep in mind that jeweler's rouge (ferric oxide) it is not as hard a compound as optician's rouge (cerium oxide). This may affect the cutting action and speed of progress.


----------



## 3976

Great guide Shredder. I now need to get my backside in gear and buy the bits and bobs.

Could you PM me with a link to the Cerium Oxide please?

Many thanks!


----------



## Planet Man

Shredder said:


> Please be sure of your facts before posting as you may confuse people (particularly as a business seller)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody has added anything to it.
> 
> The reason for the colour difference is straightforward - but the important thing is both colours work fine.


I think you misunderstood my post. There are more variables than just 2 colours. Fact. Different microns of abrasive is just one variable. Fact.

As a business I can afford to only quote facts. So no confusing members here.

The difference in colour has nothing to do with drugs so I would be interested to understand your 'difference is straightforward' comment.

Cheers PM:thumb:


----------



## Shredder

JD said:


> Great guide Shredder. I now need to get my backside in gear and buy the bits and bobs.
> 
> Could you PM me with a link to the Cerium Oxide please?
> 
> Many thanks!


Sure, PM sent. :thumb:


----------



## priceworth

can you send me the link to me too shredder. Cheers.


----------



## priceworth

also where can i buy one of those polishing pads too?


----------



## Chris V6

It takes a very long time to polish glass from my past efforts hours !! I made a really good job of a clio but have a big problem with a jazz I did that has had a new screen about a month before. It had a cross scratch from the wipers wear they cross. The scratches were about 5cm long, I put masking tap around the at area so I new wear to polish. The scratchs have now gone but the area that has been polished is now different to the rest of the screen. I was careful with heat and the screen does not look distorted it is ckear in apperance and looks fine you can just see the polished area very easily. I used the plant polsih kit with a drill, but get a mains one as you will eat through batterys !!!


----------



## 3976

Arrived today Shredder from your PM'd link! Now that's quality service!


----------



## KevinTheOx

You havn't actualy said how long it took....would love to know


----------



## Shredder

priceworth said:


> can you send me the link to me too shredder. Cheers.


PM sent.



KevinTheOx said:


> You havn't actualy said how long it took....would love to know


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=2021231&postcount=54

I responded to that question there. I didn't time the work, but glass is a hard material so it does take some time. :buffer:



JD said:


> Arrived today Shredder from your PM'd link! Now that's quality service!


Good stuff. Happy polishing!


----------



## Mr Orgasmo

Will have to give this a try sometime. Thanks


----------



## mx_rab

New to this forum and was desperate to find a thread like this. Managed to get a small stone lodged underneath my drivers side window wiper which caused a nice big scratch. Anyway decided to spend a tenner and give this a go. And it worked pretty well. Used the meguiars dual action polisher and 3or 4 passes of the scratch and it was more or less gone. Speed 5 and good pressure. Just watch for heat build up.


----------



## getthewheelsinl

mx_rab said:


> New to this forum and was desperate to find a thread like this. Managed to get a small stone lodged underneath my drivers side window wiper which caused a nice big scratch. Anyway decided to spend a tenner and give this a go. And it worked pretty well. Used the meguiars dual action polisher and 3or 4 passes of the scratch and it was more or less gone. Speed 5 and good pressure. Just watch for heat build up.


What pad did you use with your g220?
Thanks


----------



## mx_rab

Its a 3" felt polishing pad mate.

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/flexipads-rayon-glass-polishing-discs-cat10.html

75mm backing plate aswel

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/flexipads-dual-action-backing-plates-cat10.html


----------



## getthewheelsinl

mx_rab said:


> Its a 3" felt polishing pad mate.
> 
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/flexipads-rayon-glass-polishing-discs-cat10.html
> 
> 75mm backing plate aswel
> 
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/flexipads-dual-action-backing-plates-cat10.html


Cheers mate - just ordered!!


----------



## D1N93R

hi all new here and dont have a DA or rotary. is it possible to do it by hand? or is that just a lost cause


----------



## Shredder

D1N93R said:


> hi all new here and dont have a DA or rotary. is it possible to do it by hand? or is that just a lost cause


Glass is a very hard material and it takes quite a lot of time even with a machine polisher.


----------



## mx_rab

Not possible by hand. DA works but takes patience and technique.


----------



## D1N93R

can you guys recommend a DA? nothing too steep


----------



## D1N93R

also one other question. what is this actually doing to the glass. is it filling it in or is it just grinding it down on that spot so that the scratch disappears?


----------



## mx_rab

The das-6 will do the job no problem and not too expensive.


----------



## Shredder

D1N93R said:


> can you guys recommend a DA? nothing too steep


The DA polisher I used during the work detailed in the first post of this thread was a DAS-6, a model that is very popular. You can find it for sale at various places, such as Clean Your Car, Monza Car Care, eBay etc.



D1N93R said:


> also one other question. what is this actually doing to the glass. is it filling it in or is it just grinding it down on that spot so that the scratch disappears?


The Cerium Oxide is acting as an abrasive to remove glass so that the glass around the scratch is taken down to the level desired to eliminate or minimise the scratch. As glass is such a hard material it takes a notable amount of time and pressure.


----------



## atomicfan

Has anybody polished a whole screen with the small pads?

I used it several times to eliminate smaller scratches from the wipers which worked good, but on some windscreens i can clearly see the difference from polished/not polished on 4-5 points.

So i would like to polish the whole screen and seal it with gtechniq.


----------



## Matt91

doesn't car glass come with a coating/laminate out of the factory?


----------



## Tiggs

atomicfan said:


> Has anybody polished a whole screen with the small pads?
> 
> I used it several times to eliminate smaller scratches from the wipers which worked good, but on some windscreens i can clearly see the difference from polished/not polished on 4-5 points.
> 
> So i would like to polish the whole screen and seal it with gtechniq.


I polished the entire screen (bmw 5series) with the same stuff the OP used, albeit i used my rotory as my wrist were killing me with vibration using the DA. 
Just need to keep a very close eye on heat build up.

:thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare

If the scratches are very light you'll get away with the above using a DA.

If they're deep with RIDS, you'll be looking at Aluminium Oxide discs in various grades, a rotary and then the rayon pads and Cerium oxide.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=256385

Hours of polishing! :buffer:

Alex


----------



## Junior Bear

Think I need to try this! Want decent glass to apply some sealants to


----------



## TigerUK

glad i found this, i posted about polishing windscreens a while back and a few people posted being adamant that you cant polish windows - how wrong they are.


----------

